# Wanting assistance



## Lars looking for happy. (Mar 30, 2020)

I've met a lady who is wanting a TIH relationship. Ive dabbled with Dom/sub and bdsm but she wants to truly live that life. I want to know where to research this more in depth and how to do this correctly so I can be what she wants. Also what I can expect from her.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I can't help you with this but there are others here who know of this kink/lifestyle. They'll be along with knowledge.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

If that is a picture of you I'd suggest you change it. This site is anonymous


----------

